

Show HN: Pixate - Themeable, scalable, beautiful buttons for Android - pcolton
http://www.pixate.com/blog/2012/06/30/android/

======
RivieraKid
To be honest, this looks a lot like an iPhone button which would look ugly in
Android. Especially in combination with default textboxes, switches, etc.

Android apps should a) use the default style b) use default style mixed with
moderately customized default elements (different color etc.) c) use custom
elements for everything using a style that doesn't look ugly on Android (ie no
iPhone-like shiny buttons).

------
kefs
When I saw your iOS demo last week, I considered creating an Android port.
Thankfully, I didn't have the time, and your implementation is fantastic for a
0.1.0. Great job!

